# Rear Derailer missing shifts



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

So, I have a full force group. I've put about 900 miles on it, but of late, it's missing gears regularly. Particularly when I up-shift (smaller sprocket), it skips past the gear I want to the next gear. Less frequently, it will miss the gear on an up-shift. Does anyone know what adjustment I need to make?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

check the hanger alignment, but it sounds like more cable tension is needed.


----------

